# Fliegenfischen mit Snap?



## Forelle74 (16. Januar 2019)

Hallo Boardies 
Fischt jemand von euch mit snaps?
Keine no knots oder sowas. 
Ich hab bis jetzt immer nur geknotet.
Da mir das knoten im Wasser immer schwerer fällt dachte ich das man vielleicht größere Nymphen und Streamer mit solchen mini Snaps verwenden könnte.
Ich meine hier mal gelesen zu haben das jemand hier mit Snaps fischt.
Sind das ähnliche wie meine?
S.Foto
Geht das mit dem werfen auch normal.
Oder kann sich da was verheddern?

Bis jetzt war meine Einstellung immer so wenig wie möglich auffällig.


5/6 er Rute und Rolle.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## hanzz (16. Januar 2019)

Könntest auch solche hier nehmen


----------



## Minimax (16. Januar 2019)

Ich kenne auch nur den Typ den Hanzz grade gepostet hat. Ich benutze aber Snaps eigentlich nie, weil ich häufiger zwischen Nymphe und Trockener wechsle. Für erstere benutz ich nen Schlufenknoten oder Perfectin Loop, für letztere nen Grinner.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo Forelle74,

die von Dir fotografierten Snaps kenne ich gar nicht, ich habe die von Mustad, sind fast genauso wie die von hanzz geposteten, aber etwas kürzer und brüniert. Habe aber auch schon von Jenzi baugleiche gesehen. Ich benutze diese schon seit Jahrzehnten (natürlich nicht zum Trockenfliegenfischen).
Werfen geht ganz normal und verheddern tut sich da auch nichts. Ein Bekannter von mir hatte damit allerdings Probleme beim Ein- und besonders beim Aushaken. Da kam der nicht damit klar, irgendwie hatte er den richtigen Dreh nicht raus. Ich hatte damit nie Probleme, die gibts in drei Größen, je nach Größe der verwendeten Muster. Verloren habe ich wegen der Snaps noch nie einen Fisch und da waren schon sehr stattliche Forellen dabei, sowie als Beifang mal ein Huchen mit ca. 9 Kilo.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Januar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Forelle74,
> 
> die von Dir fotografierten Snaps kenne ich gar nicht, ich habe die von Mustad, sind fast genauso wie die von hanzz geposteten, aber etwas kürzer und brüniert. Habe aber auch schon von Jenzi baugleiche gesehen. Ich benutze diese schon seit Jahrzehnten (natürlich nicht zum Trockenfliegenfischen).
> 
> ...


Ich hatte bis Jetzt auch andere zum Spinnfischen .
Im Wichtelpaket waren diese Minis von Kamakatsu.
Ich fand die sehr filigran.

Danke für eure Antworten .
Ich werde mir auch die von Mustad besorgen und schauen mit was ich besser zu recht komme.

Eure schauen ja noch leichter zum einfädeln aus.


----------



## Thomas E. (17. Januar 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Da mir das knoten im Wasser immer schwerer fällt dachte ich das man vielleicht größere Nymphen und Streamer mit solchen mini Snaps verwenden könnte.



Hallo,

warum fällt Dir das so schwer ?

Es gibt Knoten, die so einfach sind und super halten, das ich sie beim Mefofischen nachts ohne Licht machen kann.


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Januar 2019)

Thomas E. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> warum fällt Dir das so schwer ?
> 
> Es gibt Knoten, die so einfach sind und super halten, das ich sie beim Mefofischen nachts ohne Licht machen kann.


.

Mitten im stark strömenden Bach/Fluss mit der Rute zwischen den Beinen,
ein 0.13 Vorfach in ein 2-3 Zehntel großes loch frimeln schaffe ich nicht im Dunkeln.
Das fällt mir schon am Tag schwer weil ich bisl schlechter sehe als früher.
Da kann der Knoten noch so einfach sein.
Wenn ich vom Ufer Fische und das Vorfach stärker ist hab ich auch weniger Probleme.
Da fallen die Nymphen auch nicht ins Wasser.
Bei Meerforellen wird das Vorfach auch etwas stärker sein,oder.


----------



## Thomas E. (17. Januar 2019)

So fein fische ich nicht auf Forellen, unter 0.16mm selten, falls ich mal einen guten Fisch habe.
Bei Äschen und sehr kleinen Fliegen feiner, da habe ich ggf. eine C&F Dose mit Einfädler.

Auf Mefo je nach Fliege und Bedingungen von 0,23- 027mm.

Ich sehe auch nicht mehr so gut wie früher, doch nachts fühle ich das, da brauche ich nicht schauen.
Wenn man den Knoten Jahrzehnte gemacht hat.

Ich mag keine Snaps, aber das ist wohl Geschmacksache ?


----------



## fredolf (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo
Die von Hanzz gezeigten Einhänger gibt es von sehr vielen Herstellern. Allerdings steht (so viel ich weiß)  nirgends eine Tragkraftangabe drauf - die ist nämlich sehr gering !
Wenn, dann nimm die hier :
https://www.gerlinger.de/traun-rive...fyOkvq5DM9Tgx-Bg5q64UaAjX_EALw_wcB#FF10900201
Petri Heil
Fred


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (17. Januar 2019)

[


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

ich benutze, wie schon geschrieben die von Mustad. Auf den älteren Tütchen, Schächtelchen war die Tragkraft angegeben, bei der Größe 2 waren das (früher) 3,7 Kilo, da reisst erst das Vorfach, bevor da am Snap was passiert. Den Beifanghuchen von immerhin etwa 9 Kilo damals fing ich mit dem 2er Snap und einem 0,18er Vorfach mit 3,3 Kilo Tragkraft.
Auch bei 5 Kilo-Forellen aus Wildem Wasser (schnellfliessend) waren die Snaps, auch die kleinere Größe 3, nie ein Problem. 
Wenn man den "Dreh" raushat kenne ich keinen Snap, der im Handling einfacher ist wie der von Mustad.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ralf-TM (23. Januar 2019)

Servus, 
Ich hab da schon einiges probiert. Den Mustad Snap fand ich für Nymphen, grössere Trockenfliegen und kleinere Streamer nur schlecht.
Der einzige der für obige Fliegen funktioniert ist der Micro Snap. #M für Wooly Bugger und co und Nymphen. #L ist für Hecht und Steelhead. Beides fleissig getestet. Die #S geht für Trocken und kleinere Nymphen. Zu kleine Trockene gehen eher schlecht. Alles andere ist ok. Persönlich knote ich mittlerweile wieder. Augen passen noch. 
https://www.rudiheger.eu/de/traun-river-micro-snap.html

Lg ralf


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Januar 2019)

Ralf-TM schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich hab da schon einiges probiert. Den Mustad Snap fand ich für Nymphen, grössere Trockenfliegen und kleinere Streamer nur schlecht.
> Der einzige der für obige Fliegen funktioniert ist der Micro Snap. #M für Wooly Bugger und co und Nymphen. #L ist für Hecht und Steelhead. Beides fleissig getestet. Die #S geht für Trocken und kleinere Nymphen. Zu kleine Trockene gehen eher schlecht. Alles andere ist ok. Persönlich knote ich mittlerweile wieder. Augen passen noch.
> https://www.rudiheger.eu/de/traun-river-micro-snap.html
> ...


Danke für die Tips.
Natürlich auch den anderern.
Die von traun river hab ich mir auch angeschaut,weil die schonmal gepostet wurden.

Ich hab mir jetzt welche bestellt.
Und werde auch meine testen.
Berichte folgen hier......


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2019)

Immer diese bösen Wichtel! 

Ich benutze diese kleinsten Snaps für sehr kleine Gummiköder. Da halten sie prima. Wüßte jetzt nicht, warum die keine Nymphen und Nassfliegen halten sollten. Spart viel Fummelei!


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Immer diese bösen Wichtel!
> 
> Ich benutze diese kleinsten Snaps für sehr kleine Gummiköder. Da halten sie prima. Wüßte jetzt nicht, warum die keine Nymphen und Nassfliegen halten sollten. Spart viel Fummelei!


Die sind echt genial.
Hab die schon auf meine UL montiert.
Für Spoons,kleine Wobbler und diese minni Twister sind die Ideal.
Deshalb auch der Gedanke mit den Fliegen.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Januar 2019)

Ralf-TM schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich hab da schon einiges probiert. Den Mustad Snap fand ich für Nymphen, grössere Trockenfliegen und kleinere Streamer nur schlecht.


Hallo,

was ist an den Mustad-Snaps nur schlecht? Ich fische die seit ca. 30 Jahren ohne Probleme. Die gibts in drei Größen und wenn ich die richtige Größe nehme, gibts da keine Probleme mit Nymphen, Nassfliegen, kleine, mittlere und größere Streamer. Fürs Trockenfliegenfischen sind sie nichts, das ist klar. Aber im Handling sind sie einfacher als die Micro-Snaps vom Heger, welche ich auch schon probiert habe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ralf-TM (29. Januar 2019)

Servus, ich hab mit den Mustad Snaps schon einige Fliegen verloren. Die Micro Snaps vom Heger halten top und sind gerade für Streamer zum Mefo Fischen oder Forellen-, Barschfischen super.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe in rund 30 Jahren noch keine einzige Fliege durch den Mustad Snap verloren und war und bin Fliegenfischermäßig ein Vielfischer. Auch habe ich die vom Heger, von behr (gibts die eigentlich noch?) und welche probiert, deren Hersteller ich nicht mehr weiss, waren alle größer und irgendwie komplizierter im Handling. Allerdings, wie schon erwähnt, hatte ein Bekannter von mir hatte, speziell beim Aushaken mit dem Mustad Probleme. Irgendwie hatte der den "Dreh" nicht so richtig raus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Waveman (12. Februar 2019)

Moin, 
Habe, auf Grund des langsam nachlassenden  Sehvermögens, auch die Teile von Snaps getestet und kam damit ganz gut klar.
Werde nun aber auch mal die von Traun bestellen auch wenn mir ein vernünftiger Knoten am liebsten ist...


----------



## Thomas E. (12. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

es gibt doch so einfach zu machende Knoten, die auch mit verbundenen Augen, bzw. nachts gelingen.

Wie z.B. der "Klick- oder Klappknoten."
Mit ihm kann die Fliege auch frei beweglich angebunden werden.


----------

